# Black or Tortoise Sunglasses?



## khaile (Oct 28, 2015)

I want a pair of RB3016 Ray Ban Clubmaster sunglasses. I am definitely going with a dark green lense. However, I am torn between the polished black frame or the tortoise frame. What goes better with my skin tone and in terms of versatility for outfits?

Here is the tortoise:

And here is the black:









FYI: I am an asian male with black hair and brown eyes.

I like that the black matches my hair, but the tortoise is very elegant and classy. Not sure if the tortoise will clash with my hair though. However, from afar, the tortoise will be dark enough to look black. Thoughts?


----------



## 3piece (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm a pacific islander with black hair and dark brown eyes.

I got two pairs of rayban wayfarers: black and tortoise. I like the black ones way better I never bother to wear the tortoise ones anymore. The tortoise ones just blend with skin tone, which I don't really like.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm a northern fair skinned white guy. I have the Clubmasters in the tortoise frame. All of my sunglasses are either tortoise or gold (aviators). Only you will know which looks better on you.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

CSG is correct. Only you will be able to determine which colour frame suits not only your complexion but most importantly your personality. I'm fair skinned but tan in Summer and for the last 25 years my sunnies have always been tortoise frames. 

Mind you I wear glasses and I currently wear Barton Perreira Grafton in a tortoise most of the time.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I've never understood the fascination with this style. I know they're considered "classic", but they just strike me as almost aggressively ugly. Maybe that's the appeal.

Anyway, I've often encountered glasses or sunglasses that I thought looked good in the store but not on my face. I think there's no substitute to trying them on, and getting the opinion of others. (Ask your wife, for instance.) If you can post pictures of yourself with each, either direct photographs in the store or those composites the online sites enable you to do, you may get a better read from people here.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

There really is no way for me to tell you which pair will look better to you on your face.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Assuming the fit is right for your face, I'm more drawn to the tortoise shell. But that's just me.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

The threshold question is whether the frame itself even looks good on your face. Assuming it does, it would be difficult to say which frame is best without some pics.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Indeed, the tortoise shell frames do have a clear appeal to them. However, the solid black frames are, arguably, visually off-putting. Reminds me of the dimensionally heavy black plastic framed glasses some of the coeds wore, a long time ago, back in my high school days...as I recall we referred to such as "birth control glasses"...not an attractive look, for sure.


----------



## doomx (Sep 19, 2015)

Since you have black hear, I would vote for tortoise. This is my preference in general as well. However, with black hair, the black and gold frame will look off IMO.


----------



## doodledoc (Dec 31, 2014)

Here's an asian wearing tortoiseshell glasses:


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

Try on both and look in the mirror. I assume you are happy with the shape of the frame. Which color looks best with your skin tone and hair? If you're having trouble deciding, ask someone with good fashion sense for an honest opinion. If you don't have a friend who can accompany you, most opticians are very good at frame selection and I value their opinions. 

For myself, I prefer the tortoise shell. I am fair skinned and have brown hair. While I like the black frames (as well as clothing), the color doesn't look good on me. With your ethnicity, I think the black would be best but without seeing you I can't say for sure.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Has Ray Ban started paying people to wear their billboards yet?

I strongly recommend you explore the Persol PO3105S in it's various combinations. My favorites are the 96/4E and 24/33

https://www.persol.com/usa/sunglasses/icons/PO3105S/96-4E


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

I have the same phenotype (except no longer own very much black hair!). Have (and love) my tortoise Wayfarers, which I've had for 10+ years, but this Christmas I'm asking for the matte black rubberized version. I think they both work, and give different looks, but IMO the tortoise is more versatile.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I am not Asian by birth, but I identify as such. I prefer tortoise full-frame eyeglasses. I know the wire frame is supposed to be rather in right now (maybe because of Ed Nygma in Gotham?), but I think it too is an off-putting look. Too stark.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Duvel said:


> I am not Asian by birth, but I identify as such.


I did something similar to get into a top B school.


----------



## 3piece (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks good either one. I believe when I wore my navy suit, the tortoise one was just not bold enough. Black goes with everything


----------



## 3piece (Jan 22, 2014)

And when I park my car at home, I leave the sunglasses in the car. I wouldn't want to store two sunglasses in the car.


----------



## vdimiter (Sep 29, 2015)

I think black are more versatile and can go relatively well with almost everything, as 3piece said. However, tortoise will go much better with particular clothing options that may not be your everyday pick. Since I don't wear sunglasses every day, but mostly in the summer when I can wear clothes that also go well with them, I went for the tortoise frame myself.

I mean, just look at this guy.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

There's no right answer to this question. It comes down to your personal taste and style. Choose the one that you instinctively prefer.


----------



## khaile (Oct 28, 2015)

Spex said:


> There's no right answer to this question. It comes down to your personal taste and style. Choose the one that you instinctively prefer.


I can't really decide, so I Might buy both! Black for the black outfits, and tortoise for all other outfits


----------

